# Alice Acres ~ new (human) grandbaby!



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

I lurked a short while - found this site on a llama health online search. Then I joined and decided I like this community. 

I did the intro section shortly after I joined, so if you read it, you already know some things about me and our farm.  My forum name is Alice Acres - and named after the small lake (Lake Alice) behind us and is the southern border of our property. 

I'm Dawn, my husband is Todd, and we have 3 grown kids. Twin daughters who are married and parents of our 3 grandkids - with a 4th on the way. 
Our youngest is our son - and all are mid twenty-somethings 
This past year was a landmark - Todd and I both hit the mid-century mark. 

We both grew up on small farms, and both were in 4-H and FFA. 
We've always lived rural, and bought our current farm about 22 yrs ago.

Also - our kids are the techie sorts...and them and all their friends have decided in the event of a zombie apocalypse, that they all are moving here, because we know how to survive. 

OK, here are the Q/A's:

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? Minnesota - born and raised. Being in the middle of the country and continent, we get the temperature extremes. Highs 90's-100's F in the summer, and -20F or less in the winter.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status? 5 Todd and I, twin daughters and a son. Also 3+ grandkids. They all live nearby - in the town 5 miles from us.
3.    How would you define your farm? Small farm - 24 acres.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? I would travel more, and also expand my huge hobby habits. I am always busy....I rarely sit still...except like for now.
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? No - but I'm a pretty handy person.
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?  Not me, but Todd welds. Stick, MiG.
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? I grew up on a 40 acre farm, and so did Todd (about 18 acres), and when we married, we both agreed we never could live in town.
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? Mostly hobby, but it does help feed us, and we can use it on our taxes.
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? Hmm, many areas of knowledge as I've been in this lifestyle my whole life. IN HS and college I worked at the local grain elevator and did many things - retail, feeds, crop moisture testing, ordered supplies and ran the elevator on Saturdays. I have an AD Animal Research degree, and had a production job for 5 yrs as a farm manager of a 35,000 laying hen operation. I've been working as a nurse for about 30 yrs - a hospital RN (Ortho/neuro/trauma) for  20 yrs, and then switched to high-tech homecare - clients on vents, trachs, feeding tubes, paraplegia, etc. currently. I also teach dog training classes - I grew up doing this also - showing, field trialing, hunting. I currently do dog stuff a LOT. I show conformation, obedience, rally, agility, weight pull, back packing, herding, dog sledding and therapy dogs. I'm a therapy dog evaluator (TDI for 18 yrs) and AKC - CGC.  I also foster for 2 breed rescues - Old English Sheepdogs and Basset Hounds. And Todd and I met at dog training classes. We currently have 6 dogs.
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? Crop farming.
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? Always 
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? Dog events, reading, or one of my many hobbies.
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? Tractor
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? Sew, knit, felt, draw a little
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? Yes - any. Right now we have sheep, llama, pony, chickens.
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? No
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? We have big flower and veggie gardens. I do the flowers, Todd does the veggies - but I can/freeze/dehydrate the veggies.
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? Yes, but not lately. Todd fishes any chance he can get! (Bait/lures)
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? 24 acres - totally rural, on a gravel road. But close to a 2,000 pop. town in 5 miles, and a 50,000 pop. city in 10 miles.
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? Pretty expert in many areas,( but not in goats!)....Animal research degree (AD) , RN - so it applies to many health issues w/ our animals - I can do pretty much anything they need.
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn? Mostly sheep and Chickens, and hay too.
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? Hmm, think I got that covered...for now anyway.
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? Just basic project construction.
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? Yes, with proper research to back it up!
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? Right here is pretty good.
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? We used to have a wood stove, and Todd got tired of doing wood. He grew up in a house that was 100% wood heated (and in MN, that's a big project). Now we have a corn/pellet stove that heats the core of our house. Regular furnace for base level heating for the bedrooms, etc.
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be? Superman
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? Most are to some degree.
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? I don't like to cook - I can, but don't enjoy it. Todd is a great cook - he does most of our cooking. I clean up. Yes to the whole/natural foods. We have our own meat, veggies, fruit, eggs whenever possible.
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?  Best - just enjoying our farm life. Worst - losing my 1st purebred show ewe (who became my pet and buddy) to a retained lamb (one came out, didn't know a 2nd was in there). She ended up dying.  I was about 13.
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? Todd is a hunting fool.  We eat many interesting things....
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? Between Todd and I and our life experiences, we can do most anything. 
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve? Todd and his buddies and brothers do the butchering/processing. I know how...but usually am at work when they do it. I can/freeze/dehydrate.
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? No - but would love to. 
35    What is on your to do list? Learning how to do stained glass.
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? Not totally..and I'm just enough girlie that I probably wouldn't.
37.   In what do you trust? Family, faith and my dogs
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? Oh yes - I'm cheap!
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? Can't really say, as this has been my entire life. But I'm sure it has made me more responsible and a better person.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking forward to your journal!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait for more


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome to the world of journaling! It's addictive


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes!! I've been hoping you would start one. I'll be reading...


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, today was a freebie. 
I'm a nurse, and work 12 hour shifts, 7am to 7pm. The upside is I get more days off. I do have to work weekends - every other.

I worked yesterday, and as I was leaving, I told my client and his wife  "see you tomorrow"..and they asked "are you sure?"
Well, it turns out the new part time nurse is scheduled, and I only work the Saturday this weekend! What a thing to find out 

So, I slept in (6:30) and did some pokey household stuff in my PJ's until about 10am. ahhhhh
Then Todd said he had promised William (our 4 year old grandson) he could come over today. So Todd drove the 5 miles into town and got him, also had to stop at the store and get milk. Todd was out of his milk (he drinks 2%, I do skim or almond milk). William lives for chocolate milk with Grandpa...it's a crisis if Todd is out of milk. 

Oh, as a bit of back history - Todd was retired (he chose his severance package from work rather than risk getting laid off with no benefits) about 3 yrs ago - and he did "grandpa daycare" for our 3 grandkids during the 2.5 yrs he was unemployed. As a result, they LOVE grandpa and coming out to the farm.

So we had busy William all day...what a chatterbox! He's down at the lake now with Todd - "looking for ducks"  I just talked to Todd on his phone - apparently William is bouncing all over his PU cab (chocolate milk and M&M's...imagine that!), and playing Angry Birds on Todd's phone.

I did manage to get a pork roast with sauerkraut in the crockpot (and eating it now...heavenly), go for a 2 mile run with Chewie (my 6 yr old OES), do laundry, fix some of my agility equipment, train puppy Bond (OES who turned 1 yr old yesterday) on some beginner agility skills - going between the jump uprights, the table and a baby A-frame. I also put our 2 kennel dogs out on their cables so they could enjoy some lawn (dead, brown) time and gave them each a beef knuckle bone (a friend gets them from her butcher). 

It's really nice out today - 60 degrees and mostly sunny. A bit windy - 25-28mph from the north. I didn't realize it was quite so strong, as our windbreak we planted when we moved here was doing it's job! I sure felt it when Chewie and I went out on the road to go run - had to come back for a headband.
And also halfway watching the Vikings and Redskins game on TV. 

OK, starting to get towards dusk...time to head outside and get some more done.....later!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I did manage to get a pork roast with sauerkraut in the crockpot (and eating it now...heavenly),


That sounds wonderful.  I haven't had a pork roast in a long time and sauerkraut I will eat any time, day or night, no side needed.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you have Franks' Kraut? It's yummy


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Do you have Franks' Kraut? It's yummy


Not sure I have had that.  Mine is in glass jars but can't recall the brand.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

I know it was mentioned here earlier - how do you change the title topic in your journal?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 15, 2012)

Go to your first post on page one.  Click edit and at the top, you can change the topic.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Go to your first post on page one.  Click edit and at the top, you can change the topic.


Thank you!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

One of neighbors that we get hay from had a grass hay cutting of 80 bales about a month ago. He called Todd to see if we would be interested - YES!

Todd was still working 15 hour days (harvesting sweet corn for Bird's Eye vegetables), so he stored it on the trailer in his shed at his place for us. Turns out it never rained, but who would gamble??

Today was the day to get it put in the hayloft.
Son Travis was over, and grandson William was still here (he stayed overnight).

They drove over and got it yesterday :






Travis and William on the hay wagon:





Then William needed to supervise!





And the view from up in the hayloft :





(And that is Lake Alice in the background)

It's nice today - in the low 60's, and such a novelty to not be loading hay in the sweltering summer heat and humidity. OK, I though it was great just to stand in my PJ's and take pictures!  

Then I went for my 3 mile run (in my 1st 5K run this Saturday!)...showered and went into town to meet a friend for lunch. We went to the new Indian food place in town called Taj Mahal. It was buffet and so delicious!! Good thing I ran, as I ate way too much.
Stopped at the bank, thrift shop, dropped my son's work pants off that he forgot in my dryer, picked up my requested books at the library. ahh!

Now about an hour break, than heading back into town to teach obedience classes at The Paw. 
The facility my classes are at are wonderful - here's the link if you want to check it out : www.thepawmankato.com

And then back to work tomorrow at 7am for more 12 hour shifts. Days off are never long enough.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

Neat pics!  I need one of those doohickeys.  Last time we loaded hay, we had two guys tossing and me stacking in the loft---not exactly the easiest way to do it but it was at least just a 100 bales.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 15, 2012)

I had to do the same thing for a friend. We baled 700 bales and after doing the math and how many times I moved bales and what I did I moved hay bales over 700 times. So averaging it out I moved every bale at least once. lol I also walked back and forth the fields (maybe 10 acres and 3 or 4 acres) for hours. So I walked many miles and moved 700 80 pound bales of hay. It was a long day. lol We did the same. We moved them off the trailers and stacked them into the barn up to the roof.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Neat pics!  I need one of those doohickeys.  Last time we loaded hay, we had two guys tossing and me stacking in the loft---not exactly the easiest way to do it but it was at least just a 100 bales.


It's a hay elevator...and worth it's weight in gold!!
It's very old, we got it very used. But it is one purchase we have never regretted.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll bet. That would not be fun to haul all those bales up into the second story.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm running my 1st 5K.    

I should qualify that though. I DID used to run. In HS and college I ran cross country, and distance events in track. In fact our Women's team in college went to Nationals. 
Then life intervened and I got lax. No running. Always super busy, but not running. No running for THIRTY YEARS.
Then one of my daughters decided to do a couch to 5k program, and I started with her. That was last summer and it got so hot that we dropped out and stopped. This spring, one of my friends and neighbors (her farm is about 5 miles from me) decided we should go walking in the mornings that I didn't work. So we started walking 4 miles, 3 times a week. All was well...
Then she got the bright idea that we should enter the 5k race in the Mankato Marathon in the fall. This was about the end of May...LOTS of time...so I said "sure"....

OK, now it is TOMORROW!! 

So, tomorrow at 4pm I will be hitting the road with my co-runner friend Shanna, and one of my HS cross country teammates Cathy. It should be very interesting. If I live, I will update.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds fun. I hope you guys have fun. I love running but don't get to do it often. I hope the weather is good and cool.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Supposed to be 53 and sunny - so about perfect. 

There are 495 registered in the 5K. The 10K, half Marathon, and Marathon are on Sunday.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 19, 2012)

You rock!  I want to do that one day.  Hope you do well


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks!  
I think I'm more worried about getting there on time, parking and all that crap. 
I'll be glad once it starts.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

Wish you well on your run today!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 20, 2012)

Run like you stole a spotted doeling! Or you know in our case maybe a sheepie!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 20, 2012)

So how'd you do? Did you have fun?


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

I ran, I ran!!!

OK, it went better than I had been expecting 
5K done (3.1 miles) and finished 374th of 499, 212th woman finisher, and ran it in 35:52. That was better than I had hoped. Breaks down to 11:33 miles. Finished off with family and friends for a celebratory dinner. We are planning another run...maybe late April in Nisswa??

The 3 of us ran it together as planned...we rocked! 

Now to get ready for tomorrow's activities - I am taking Chewie and Bond (my two Old English Sheepdogs) to a lure coursing competition. AKC has something called the CAT - Coursing Ability Test - for non-sighthound breeds of dogs. It is so much fun.
Chewie has his title and loves it. He runs the 600 yard course in about 30 seconds...it's awesome!
Rollcall is at 0930, and it's a 2 hour drive to get there. Early morning for us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  That is so great.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!  That is so great.


Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 20, 2012)

So happy for you!   Been waiting to see how it went....sad huh? :/ (me waiting around)
Glad you had fun. Have fun with your boys tomorrow. I hope we get pics.   You are one busy lady.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is a photo we went  & had taken at the finish line.  I'm the one in the middle. My daughters even brought me flowers!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!!  And so sweet about the flowers


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't have goats. We did many yrs ago, when our human kids were little, just as pets.

But, I see that MANY members here are goat crazy! 

I work as a homecare RN now, and my client and his wife have a little boy in  Africa that they sponsor through their church. Last year for Christmas, they sent some extra $$ to him, hoping that it could go towards something to make his life better or more fun. 
Several months after this, they got an 8x10 photo, showing what their donation had been used for - they got 3 goats!!!

I talked about this group (BYH) with them, and they agreed to let me take a photo of their young man with his mom and their goats. He is in Zimbabwe, Africa. 






I just love this picture! I love the goats, seeing the background, and check out their fencing too. It tells a whole story about their lifestyle.
I wonder what kind of goats they are too.
Hope you enjoy the picture!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2012)

Isn't it great! My mom sponsors a little girl in one of the African Nations too. Every year our family looks through the catalogs to see what group of animals we should gift, this year will be goats for sure! It is a great way to not just impact one family but a whole community!
Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2012)

This is wonderful!   I am so happy for you.  And I LOVE the picutre of the family with goats.   Their goats look great!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 27, 2012)

That is a great pic.  So glad they let you share it.  I am getting excited for November to come.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm at work. My husband is home...so he is in charge of supper!

I got a text from him earlier, he finally got around to thinning out our banty rooster population. We had a whole hatch of them this spring. A local elementary school hatches them out the last week of school for an educational project in the classroom. 2 yrs ago when they started this, they forgot to plan ahead and find a place for them...  Luckily one of my BIL's is the IT guy for the school district, and he volunteered us to take them. 
They are an assortment, and really pretty birds. But we don't need 10 banty roosters! Luckily, they are nice birds, but eventually they would start fighting for hens. 

So, he has 3 of them cleaned and on the menu for supper. He had our son bring out stuffing too, so I think they will be like little game hens. Should be interesting.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like to hear how this turns out for you. Is it even worth the time spent processing them? We had over 60 chicks hatched this summer, all oops chicks Modern Game Bantams x Cochin Bantam. Their nests were everywhere. Two nights ago another hidden nest and 9 more! UGH! I thought of doing the same but they are only 1 lb. 
Thought of feeding them to the dogs but we're still working on the LGD's NOT eating chickens.
None of our roos fight though, old or young and usually the males pair up as buddies and hang out together, but no fighting.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

I sent him a text, asking for a photo of them....no reply yet!
All I got so far is that the house sure smells good.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

OK, he did it. 
It's not that great quality (phone picture texted), but I think this will work. 3 stuffed banty roosters, and it's in my oval crockpot.






I'm thinking this will make a good meal. Add some green beans or corn from the garden...


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

Verdict - it was really good!

Tomorrow the leftovers are going to be chicken salad sandwiches for lunch. 

...and I have the next FIVE days off. It's payback for working 12 hour shifts the last 4 of 5 days. Too bad I have a million things on my to do list.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

Today I made chicken salad from the leftovers (yesterday crock-potted 3 banty roosters, with dressing). 
Totally delicious, especially as I love chicken salad sandwiches. Todd deboned it,I chopped it, then I added in chopped up celery, onion, mayo and salt/pepper. I had it for lunch..  

I didn't sleep in - got up at 0630 and went for my walk/run with my neighbor Shanna. Only 3 miles today, as she had to get going early for work.
Then I did the chicken salad prep, hubby and I did chores. He did the outside ones, me the inside. I do hope to get out there soon and maybe get some new photos of our gang.
After that I needed to head into town. I had my preop physical for next week's colonoscopy. Ugh, what a joy to be 50  Stopped at the drug store and got my jug of Golytely prep. 

Ate my chicken salad....








Now I better head outside. I want to work 1 yr old Bond (OES) on his beginner agility skills. I also should clean up a bunch of the fall dried up flower garden stuff. It's windy but warm - for Nov 1 in MN. It's 48 and sunny.  Oh, and need to take down the flower blooming yard flag and get a fall one up. 

Then tonight I'll be back in town teaching dog training classes. 

Day one of 5 days off!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2012)

OK... so when does your  "day off" start???


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

I realized I have been busy reading other people's stuff, and no updates happening here.

Our Thanksgiving is rapidly approaching! It is also my birthday this year - I love pumpkin pie as my b-day cake. Way better than cake 
Todd has been hunting - and never got a duck this year. Lake Alice is being stingy, I guess. He wanted a duck, so he could make Turducken. He made one 2 yrs ago, and it was wonderful!! He could go buy a duck, but he was really hoping to get his own - we would buy a turkey, but he wanted to get a duck, and use one of our chickens. But, no luck, so it's going to be a regular stuffed bird for us.  

Our 3 grown kids are going to drop in throughout the day w/ their families. Travis just got engaged,  he and Lindsey will be here for noon-ish dinner, then off to her house for a late dinner. Lisa and Alex and little Norah will be here after dinner at Alex's parents. Same for daughter LeAnne and Keith and grandkids Bre and William - later after they go to Keith's side. I actually like the idea of pacing myself and spreading out the meal!

We also finally got the ram. It was the year to rotate rams - this one is a young Dorper/Finn and something else guy. Long story - as we were getting him, and my friend sent the WRONG ram home w/ me! She realized it 2 days later - and this was about a month ago. Due to busy schedules, Todd finally met up w/ them and got the correct ram on Sunday. Our goal each year is to put the ram out on my birthday....so happening just in time. Right now he's in w/ the "wrong" ram (they were raised together, and are good), and pony Teddy. He seems to be adjusting well. Both are this spring's lambs, so are just little guys, not our usual choices. But he has good genetics. And we had to sell over half our flock early this summer d/t the drought and no pasture. So he only has 9 ewes to breed. So we are looking at late April lambs here. Good time for lambs in Minnesota. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow BYH members!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and Happy Birthday too!!!  Hope you have a great week Alice!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving to you and Happy Birthday too!!!  Hope you have a great week Alice!


Thanks - and you guys too!

And an update already. Perhaps all I had to do was say no ducks....Todd got a mallard today! So Turducken is back on the menu at our house!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Bridgemoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bun Sweet


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

An early HAPPY BIRTHDAY Alice!

Duck... MMMMMMMMMMMM my favorite, I'd brave the cold for duck!!!

Sounds like your house is going to be busy. 

BTW- I looked up the satin balls... Thank you! Current food is 450cal/cup at  8 cups a day. :/
a little worried about campylobacter though.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> An early HAPPY BIRTHDAY Alice!
> 
> Duck... MMMMMMMMMMMM my favorite, I'd brave the cold for duck!!!
> 
> ...


450/cup is pretty good, certainly on the upper side. Maybe try something different, as digestibility really varies, even from dog to dog.
Also - here are some variations on the satin ball recipes: 
http://www.dogforum.net/dog-frequently-asked-questions/5191-how-make-satin-balls-fat-balls.html


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, Happy Birthday and Good luck on the turducken! 

I just stuffed my free range almost a pet turkey (35 lbs after butchering and cleaning) with an 8 lb muscovie duck. It is my first time trying something like this, but it should be good. I can't fit my home grown turkeys into my oven (neither could my family last year) so I cook them in the fire pit half deep pit style/half smoked style.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving, Happy Birthday and Good luck on the turducken!
> 
> I just stuffed my free range almost a pet turkey (35 lbs after butchering and cleaning) with an 8 lb muscovie duck. It is my first time trying something like this, but it should be good. I can't fit my home grown turkeys into my oven (neither could my family last year) so I cook them in the fire pit half deep pit style/half smoked style.


Oh, that smoking sounds good! And heavenly leftovers too 

This is the recipe he used 2 yrs ago - just used it as a guideline. He makes his own ingredients up, but wanted to see the assembly steps mostly. 
http://homecooking.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/ss/turduckensbs.htm


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

So darn busy! 

One update - the turducken didn't happen. Todd decided he didn't want to "contaminate" the turkey with the duck...oh well. 
But, both separately turned out wonderful... 

Yesterday the ram went in with the ewes. Actually, 2 of them. 
We got 2 young rams from a friend, in our sheep swap. One was by accident - she sent the wrong one. He is 3/4 dorper, 1/4 polypay - and not that great looking...his nickname he came with is "Squirt"! He is really nice though, temperament wise. Then we got the "right one" a couple weeks ago, and did quarantine on him. He's 3/4 polypay/1/4 dorper, but  much nicer structurally, but Todd had concerns all his "boy parts" aren't quite mature. So, he decided just to send both of them out together, to make sure one of them for sure gets the job done. :/
It wasn't my 1st choice, but they are out there. Both boys grew up together, and are fine - no fighting, etc. We'll have to see how they do as they mature. 
So, give or take a bit, we should have lambs in about 5 months. 

I've been super busy working. I did have one day off over Thanksgiving (oh the joys of nursing - someone has to work the holidays!) on Saturday. I got in off the wait list for an agility trial, so my OES Chewie and I drove to that and had a fabulous day. We went 4/4 with our Q's (Qualifying runs), and they were also in the placings - 2-1sts, a 2nd and a 3rd.
Here is a picture of him from an earlier trial in September :








He's since had a haircut, I'm going to try a couple links from the photographer's site from Saturday:
http://herreidphotography.zenfolio.com/p198685206/h4cdb0084#h4cdb0084

http://herreidphotography.zenfolio.com/p53217087/h4cd902ac#h4cd902ac


Then Monday on my next day off, I spent the entire afternoon shaving down a friend's OES. She is in coat transition, and the matting got away from her...

Yesterday and today are back at work, 12 hour shifts. I am off tomorrow - and can't wait!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool picture!  Enjoy your day off


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog!!!!  Enjoy your day off and glad your lambing time is different than mine...by the time your lambs arrive I will be needing another lambing fix


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

That's so cool. Hope you enjoy that day off. Those are my favorite days. lol


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 28, 2012)

Great looking dog and how cool that guys do agility.  Some day, when I have time I would love to get a dog and do agility, I think you form an amazing bond with your dog.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

I just saw this and thought it was interesting. http://news.msn.com/pop-culture/old-english-sheepdog-becoming-a-rare-breed


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I just saw this and thought it was interesting. http://news.msn.com/pop-culture/old-english-sheepdog-becoming-a-rare-breed


I saw that too, maybe a week ago?? I thought it was pretty interesting.

Alice- Adelina has gained 4lbs,  also forced  an a.m.  routine change. Thanks!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah yes, this has sparked numerous discussions in the sheepdog world. It started with the UK putting them on the "watch" list this fall. And it's true - numbers are steadily dropping.  Actually lots of breeds are, especially if they are big and hairy.

And also - the photo in the article was taken at our National Specialty in September. All the best OES from the US, Canada and some from other countries were there competing.  The dog pictured was not the winner of the Top Twenty competition - my dogs' cousin was the WINNER! And at that same show my puppy Bond won Best Puppy - he has his picture up on the podium too 

Bond -





And my Granddaughter (same one modeling the sheep shearer in another post) with Chewie winning Top Junior Handler -





Chewie has all his hair trimmed off now, as he also does herding and runs as a sled dog all winter. We are doing carting as training and conditioning now in the fall.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 4, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! I hope she keeps it up


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 4, 2012)

You have beautiful dogs!!!!   I have never gotten into show anything, but have always wanted to! Well, I guess my daughter goes to shows with her Shorthorn steers, but according to the rules, I am not allowed to help her with anything!  
Good luck with you up and coming lambs!!!!  I have a while to wait for mine (March). Lambing is such a exciting time of year, ohhhh but oh so sleepless too! Mmmmm....I wonder how much cameras would be to set up at the barn?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 9, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> You have beautiful dogs!!!!   I have never gotten into show anything, but have always wanted to! Well, I guess my daughter goes to shows with her Shorthorn steers, but according to the rules, I am not allowed to help her with anything!
> Good luck with you up and coming lambs!!!!  I have a while to wait for mine (March). Lambing is such a exciting time of year, ohhhh but oh so sleepless too! Mmmmm....I wonder how much cameras would be to set up at the barn?


Thanks Four Winds 
I do love my dogs. I grew up with dogs 1st - Brittanies. We showed, hunted, field trialed them. Then when I was in 3rd grade my parents bought a 40 acre farm and we moved from suburbia to a small farm...it was great!

My sisters and I showed our animals in 4-H, great learning of life skills.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 9, 2012)

I was surfing on the internet tonight after work. Reading through my friends' facebook pages to catch up on stuff (I worked 12 hour shifts yesterday and today)...and I see the MN Hooved Animal Rescue is looking for a home for 5 young peacocks. 

So I emailed and asked for details, and saying we were interested. 

A little history: Todd's dad used to raise peafowl. We had 3 of them for many years. All eight kids and the nearly 30 grandkids associate peafowl with grandma and grandpa - who have since both passed away. Most of us have something "peacock" in our homes in remembrance. We have a stained glass artwork in one kitchen window, a vase full of peacock tailfeathers, and a small blown glass peacock on our Christmas tree.

So, we are getting them! Need to get a pen built in the barn for them - we are going to get them Thursday or Friday!!

ps - the rescue is a wonderful group. We had our 2 horses from them, and our pony Teddy is from there as well. We also had a rescue sheep from them. We fostered 2 emaciated Arabian mares (mother/daughter) for them too. Right now they need the space, as they just got in 55 starved horses from one humane case.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 10, 2012)

That's great Alice! And a nice reminder of your grandparents. We had a couple peacocks for a while, I loved them. We let them free range and sadly they crossed the street one day into the wilds and were attacked by a predator right away. We decided peacocks were probably not for us since we like our animals to run wild, so to speak.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 10, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's great Alice! And a nice reminder of your grandparents. We had a couple peacocks for a while, I loved them. We let them free range and sadly they crossed the street one day into the wilds and were attacked by a predator right away. We decided peacocks were probably not for us since we like our animals to run wild, so to speak.


When we had our 1st peacocks, we initially had them penned, but they graduated to being free range. They hung out in the yard and pasture. Our original OES preferred to herd them and keep them in the pasture, not the yard! He was so funny - we would pull in the yard and he'd quick go herd them up and make them fly over the pasture fence. 
Ours never crossed the road, but my FIL had issues with his wandering at times.

These new ones are from a late summer hatch, so are about half grown. They will be penned all winter, then come spring we will see how they are.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 10, 2012)

We finally got some snow!

It came in the form of a storm, but it wasn't too bad. We had about 4 inches of heavy wet snow. Then a break for a couple hours. It was just slightly above freezing, so quite nice. I was at work. Then it dropped off (temps), switched to dry sparkly snow and the wind came in.  North winds, 25-35mph....brrr!

I had to drive home from work last night in it....this is out on the big 4 lane highway:






It was a slow drive home.

It really is quite nice now. West winds about 12, but our windbreak stops most of it. It's right about at zero, but all sparkly and sunny. Very pretty. I got a photo of the barn, but it was when the lingering last snow clouds were passing over.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 10, 2012)

I just    your barn. I know you guys love it too. It's so pretty!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 10, 2012)

That is a wonderful barn!

We ahd peacocks as a kid.  I couldn't stand the noise they made.  Worse than the Gunieas.  They sure are pretty.  I have a friend with a dairy who had a peacock roost on the milk truck during pick up one day- and drove off witht he peacock clinging for dear life on top!     Her husband was upset when it foudn it's way home.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 16, 2012)

The peafowl are here!  

I was supposed to drive up and get them Friday, but was totally wiped out with a migraine.  
But it worked really well to get them today. My 2 oldest grandkids do Jr Roller Derby (they are 10 and 4 yrs old), and they had a scrimmage in Minneapolis this afternoon. I drove the 1.5 hours to their scrimmage, and got to cheer them on. Then I drove the 45 minutes to the hooved animal rescue and picked up the peafowl. They are cute, in a homely, half-grown way! Looks like 3 are males, 2 females. They were from a late summer hatch. The peahen (mom) is about 40 years old! She's white colored - maybe silver pied - and quite the matriarch. Dad is a black shoulder (regular color, that most think of when they see a peacock). The chicks are a white based speckled color...so far!
I will try and get pictures tomorrow, as it was dark when I got home and we just wanted them to settle and go to sleep when I put them in their pen in the barn.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 16, 2012)

40 years old?!  I didn't know poultry could live so long! Wow!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 16, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> 40 years old?!  I didn't know poultry could live so long! Wow!


Pretty much my reaction too. Well, I knew many birds live very long, but didn't know peafowl were in that category too. 
Drew said she was about 20 yrs old when she got her, and they've had her for another 20 years now. Amazing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait for pics!  Roller Derby? Must be a Minnesota thing.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 16, 2012)

It's everywhere - Flat Track Roller Derby!

You have several teams -
 Carolina Rollergirls - http://wftda.com/leagues/carolina

http://www.greensbororollerderby.com/

and many more


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2012)

The mommy in me says NOOOOOO, don't let the babies do roller derby... they're gonna get hurt.  

I bet they love it though! I can't believe we have that here in NC. Who knew    well, 'cept you


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The mommy in me says NOOOOOO, don't let the babies do roller derby... they're gonna get hurt.
> 
> I bet they love it though! I can't believe we have that here in NC. Who knew    well, 'cept you


They have rules...not like the killer derby that was on TV years ago. 

My daughter (their mom) started in it about a year ago, then the kids started in the youth leagues. It is great fun, exercise, and teaches them rules and teamwork.


The littles!






and the bigger kids


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 17, 2012)

I snapped a couple pictures late this afternoon. It's a gray day with light snow falling, so needed flash in the barn. Didn't turn out too great, but here they are!






They really didn't like the flash either!






I went into town and got the feed they were used to eating, so I hope they adjust well. It's darn cold, so they need to eat and drink to keep warm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2012)

The roller derby pics are too much..the little ones are so cute!

The peas are so cool looking! My neighbor (bout a mile away) had a peacock and peahen fly into her yard...she's got free range chickens... they were blue and green. Beautiful! They stayed for a day or so then flew off. This was somebody's stock, they came back a few days later and one dropped dead. Then a few of her chickens started dropping dead. It was terrible. They were gorgeous though! They were very sweet she said. You are gonna have a pretty lawn ornaments, that's for sure!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

The storm made it past us. We got off pretty well - just 3 inches of snow, and now the winds. Not nice winds, causing ground blizzard conditions. All the schools were closed because of the white outs and wind - no plows out as they would just drift shut again. Right now at 9pm it's 11F, but with the windchill it's -8F already. 
Most of the storm passed to the south of us, we are just on the very edge.

And, my OES (Old English Sheepdog) Chewie has an agent  (yes, he really does!)- and he was chosen from her portfolio to be in a print ad for Target stores! So, I drove him up to Minneapolis today for his photo shoot.   He is in an ad for a vacuum cleaner. I'm not sure when it will come out, but if you see an OES in a Target ad....it's him! He gets paid (well, I do!) so it was a fun thing to do on my day off. And Minneapolis is to my north, so I drove out of the storm area, thank goodness. I had to alter my route up there, to avoid some dicey roads. 

Now we are just spending a quiet evening at home, winds howling.....


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 20, 2012)

what a cute roller derby! I wish we had something like that around here


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats on your famous OES! I will look for the ad for sure!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2012)

The kids are so cute in their little helmets!   

I will look for the Target ads, that is cool.  You had better keep control of the paycheck, you know dogs.  He will splurge and buy a bunch of dog treats.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 24, 2012)

We have our 4th grandchild as of early this morning!

It's been quite the stressful time, as my daughter has had a medically challenging pregnancy. Their daughter Norah (3 on Dec 27th) was induced early as she had severe pre-eclampsia. Well, it surfaced again this pregnancy...and in spite of all her precautions, it got bad, necessitating being admitted to our hospital. When they determined she needed to deliver, she had to be transferred to a bigger hospital with a Level 4 NICU. Baby Owen wasn't due until Feb 11th. 

They did the transport via ambulance 90 miles. They also determined she needed to be induced and deliver. 

So, after much intervention, baby Owen was born early this am - 0048. He's bigger than anticipated (a very good thing!) 5#2oz, and doing pretty well. He's in the NICU, being ventilated by CPAP, has IV's and a feeding tube. They anticipate a 3-4 week stay. Lisa and Alex are up there now. Lisa will stay at the Ronald McDonald house, Alex will stay for a bit, then needs to come back to work. Little Norah is being rotated around, as both sides of the family are local and have lots of family Christmas gatherings. I think it's keeping her mind off the fact that both mom and dad are gone...so working well so far.

Here they are!







I spent Friday night and all day Saturday up with them. I was supposed to work yesterday, but called in - when mom is an RN, and daughters need their moms for medical and "mom" support, they win out over work! I made a deal with work that if they let me off yesterday, I promised I would be back to work today and tomorrow. (yep, I work 12 hour shifts on Christmas eve and Christmas Day... :/ )
But at least I know baby Owen is here and safe!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 24, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!      :bun

He's handsome and momma looks good too! 
(I had a rough pregnancy...almost died AFTER delivery!) I'm VERY glad momma and baby are doing well and have you to support them! That's the best Christmas present ever I think! 

Keep us updated and again, Congratulations! Be safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Awwww...what a darling baby and your daughter looks good too...so glad all are well 

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the world little Owen!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations Alice! Praying for little Owen.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations!   Owen and Mum look great!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2012)

My sister was a nanny for triplets, their Daddy was a neonatologist.  He would say 5 lbs is HUGE!  

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome!!

Merry Christmas Alice


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

Look at that precious sweetie!  Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations!  Adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Alice. 

You doing ok? How is your grand baby Owen doing?  Haven't seen anything from you lately.  Hoping all is well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

just sayin hi


----------

